# Quail



## Roll_Bones (Jan 9, 2014)

I found a package (6) of frozen whole quail in the market. They are not seasoned and thats why I bought them.
Usually the only ones we ever see are marinated/preseasoned and I would never trust that.
I am not certain they are even butterflied as the package is frozen solid.

I assume a great marinade and a hot grill is in order. But now that I have all of you, I ask what and how you would handle these little birds?

TIA..........John


----------



## CraigC (Jan 9, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I found a package (6) of frozen whole quail in the market. They are not seasoned and thats why I bought them.
> Usually the only ones we ever see are marinated/preseasoned and I would never trust that.
> I am not certain they are even butterflied as the package is frozen solid.
> 
> ...



Spatchcock for grilling.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 9, 2014)

Salt, pepper and hickory smoke at about 350 degrees.

.40


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 9, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Spatchcock for grilling.



I must assume this "spatchcock" means butterflied? Flat?



forty_caliber said:


> Salt, pepper and hickory smoke at about 350 degrees.
> 
> .40



Expand please. Long slow and should they be well done?
I thought quail was supposed to be "just" done. Unlike chicken?


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 9, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I must assume this "spatchcock" means butterflied? Flat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always cooked it to 165 internal.  My household is very picky about rare unless it's beef.  

.40


----------



## Zagut (Jan 9, 2014)

I've never had frozen Quail. 
 Are they farm raised?
 The only ones I've had were harvested with Mr. Remmington.
 We call em G.I. Joe Turkeys. 
 Have had success with braising them in chicken stock with some Onions and Garlic sautéed in olive oil, Red Wine vinegar and/or Vermouth.
 S & P to taste.

 Roasted with butter is good too. I'd go with 325 F until your desired doneness.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 10, 2014)

If you find that they are whole like little chicken you could make a stuffing with 1 tablespoon of breadcrumbs per bird, a little grated onion, herbs of your choice and a few raisins or chopped dried apricots. Bring together with a little water and S&P. Put 1 spoonful of stuffing into each cavity. Gently put into ovenware dish that will hold them nice and cosy, drizzle over a little melted butter and cook on high temperature in your oven for 15-20mins. Treat like small ckicken portions actually. 
You should look at them after the 15mins as they will probably be ready if you turn off the heat and leave for the remaining 5 if you think they need it.

Only way in our house to enjoy them is with our fingers so have serviettes/ water bowls at the ready !!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. They are farm raised and if they are whole, I will butterfly them.  
I have had quail in restaurants and they were always grilled or sautéed and a sauce made.  And they were very good that way.
I think I will marinate or season them very well and pop them onto a hot grill pan. Or use a fry pan and sear and make a sauce.

Now what to go with this?


----------



## CraigC (Jan 10, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks everyone. They are farm raised and if they are whole, I will butterfly them.
> I have had quail in restaurants and they were always grilled or sautéed and a sauce made.  And they were very good that way.
> I think I will marinate or season them very well and pop them onto a hot grill pan. Or use a fry pan and sear and make a sauce.
> 
> Now what to go with this?



Tart cherry sauce and wild rice.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 11, 2014)

One way I have made them is chicken fried.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 12, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> One way I have made them is chicken fried.



I was thinking about that last night. Season, dredge in flour and deep fry.  Like fried chicken?

I have two Cornish hens to cook today and still have no idea how i will prepare them. I don't want to do the boring roasting.  I want something different.


----------



## Jing (Jan 12, 2014)

Marcella Hazan has a great recipe for pollo alla diavola which works beautifully on cornish hens. Basically it's broiled chicken marinated in pepper, oil and lemon. You butterfly the chicken open flat, rub liberally with crushed peppercorns and marinate in oil and lemon. She likes to charbroil it on the bbq but I have good results using a combination of oven and broiler indoors.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 13, 2014)

Jing said:


> Marcella Hazan has a great recipe for pollo alla diavola which works beautifully on cornish hens. Basically it's broiled chicken marinated in pepper, oil and lemon. You butterfly the chicken open flat, rub liberally with crushed peppercorns and marinate in oil and lemon. She likes to charbroil it on the bbq but I have good results using a combination of oven and broiler indoors.



Thanks Jing.  I ended up roasting them after all.  I was watching football all day and had quite a few beers. Then I remembered my wife gave me a bottle of Patron Silver for Christmas.  So I had a few shots of that.

Once dinner time approached, I was just hungry and ready to be done with it.
I made a compound butter earlier in the day with garlic and cracked black pepper.
I massaged the hens in this butter, then seasoned them well.  I just roasted them.  They were very good.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 16, 2014)

Love them deep fried.

 S&P, toss in the fryer, and they are great.

 Or can marinate, flour, prepare anyway you would deep fry chicken or anything else.

 Learned the trick from a Chinese woman in an Asian store.  She claimed that was the only way to cook quail.  Like quail done other ways, but deep frying sure is a great way to do them.


----------

